# inside furniture



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there have posted on here in general, and got a good deal of response.
Am still looking for some stuff though.
What we have(R vision trilite) behind passenger seat is the two captains chair with the fslide up table.
what we would like to do is replace with is: statis 2x bench with table, that could maybe collapse to a bed.
Do not really want to go down the road of building from scratch, so trying to find breakers or someone who has one stashed away in a barn somewhere.
maqny thanks for any advice in advnce.
Malcolm


----------

